# DIY Juice - Dry mouth



## Faheem777 (6/9/16)

Hello All

So I made my first batch of liquids and it tastes pretty decent however with the one recipe I'm getting a dry after taste, like dry mouth. Any idea what could be causing this?

Simple Recipe (60VG/40PG, 6mg nic) - Strawberry Ripe (tfa) @ 6% and VBIC (tfa) @ 8% (3weeks steep currently)

Thanks


----------



## Arno "NoxFord" Steyn (6/9/16)

I have had some flavours that do this like Papaya is one of the flavours that give hectic cotton mouth ... I'm not sure it's always flavour though so I'd like to know if something else could have a impact aswell

FYI @Faheem777 I have added Sweetner to my papaya's in the past and that has removed the cotton mouth vape ... not sure if this will work for you but it's worth testing a 5-10ml mix

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## NewOobY (6/9/16)

wow this is news to me, I've never experienced this with the juices I've made - even my first one was okay.
Watching this closely to see what the suggestions are - thanks for the good post man.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Faheem777 (7/9/16)

Update

Tested out another batch and same issue, this time the recipe I used:

Recipe (60VG/40PG, 6mg nic) - Strawberry Ripe (tfa) @ 8% and VBIC (tfa) @ 4% and Bavarian Cream (tfa) @ 1% (2week steep currently)

Any suggestions what could be causing this? As a start I think I will try @Arno "NoxFord" Steyn suggestion and add some sweetener.


----------



## moonunit (7/9/16)

At a guess, if it is the only recipe that is giving you a dry mouth, I would lean towards the TFA VBIC being the culprit given it is the highest %.

I have found TFA Frosted donut to be like that, it feels like I have been licking a dry sock...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Faheem777 (7/9/16)

moonunit said:


> At a guess, if it is the only recipe that is giving you a dry mouth, I would lean towards the TFA VBIC being the culprit given it is the highest %.
> 
> I have found TFA Frosted donut to be like that, it feels like I have been licking a dry sock...
> 
> ...



Lol @ dry sock

That was my first instinct but in the second recipe the VBIC Is halved, and but still the same problem exists


----------



## moonunit (7/9/16)

@Faheem777 try a small @ 80/20 batch

Otherwise the nic or the TFA strawberry ripe is the culprit?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soutie (7/9/16)

Faheem777 said:


> Lol @ dry sock
> 
> That was my first instinct but in the second recipe the VBIC Is halved, and but still the same problem exists



I cant seem to vape TFA VBIC at all, the CAP is great but for some reason but the TFA either tastes like turned milk or gets very peppery at higher amounts.


----------



## Cespian (7/9/16)

Bud. I have made mustard milk a million times and never experienced dry mouth. 

Smell your VG and PG (especially PG). PG is a dehydrating compound. PG is not supposed to have an odor. If it does... chuck it and change your supplier. It is unlikely for your concentrates to be causing cotton mouth because its at such a low overall %. 

You could also try bumping up to a 70vg/30pg ratio and add a bit of TFA cotton candy (0.5 or 1%). VBIC along with most bakery type concentrates requires a shit long time to steep (2 to 4 weeks), but you did mention its been steeping for 3 weeks already so thats already ruled out.


----------



## Faheem777 (7/9/16)

Cespian said:


> Bud. I have made mustard milk a million times and never experienced dry mouth.
> 
> Smell your VG and PG (especially PG). PG is a dehydrating compound. PG is not supposed to have an odor. If it does... chuck it and change your supplier. It is unlikely for your concentrates to be causing cotton mouth because its at such a low overall %.
> 
> You could also try bumping up to a 70vg/30pg ratio and add a bit of TFA cotton candy (0.5 or 1%). VBIC along with most bakery type concentrates requires a shit long time to steep (2 to 4 weeks), but you did mention its been steeping for 3 weeks already so thats already ruled out.



Thanks man, will check out the PG when I get home. It's such a pity this problem, cause the flavor tastes really good, especially the second recipe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

